# Carrying more water...ideas?



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey guys, just looking for ideas on ways to carry more water. I need to carry about 6-7L of the stuff for my planned trip to a remote beach, with no fresh water sources nearby. I have a 3L camelbak (which actually only holds about 2.5L) and one water bottle cage (full susser). Dont really want to add bottles into my camelbak as its heavy enough! Any suggestions my appreciated!


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

a water purifier


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah...only water sources are the ocean or stagnent swamps on the way in. Being the tropics, I have little faith (or knowledge/experience) in water purifiers for water this manky!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

A high quality water purifier along with chemical/UV treatment if you want to be extra careful should take care of even the nastiest freshwater. I've filtered some rank livestock tank water a handful of times and was fine.

But for other carrying containers, I'd recommend bag systems like these dromedaries:

MSR Dromedaries

Platypus Big Zip 

Or, I swear by this, for the lightest and cheapest bag container:

Get yourself a couple of 3 or 5 liter boxes of cheap wine, have a party, nurse the hangover, then take the bag out of the box and clean it out. The wine bags are actually pretty sturdy but, you'll want to have some backup waterproof tape with you just in case.

Any of these can them be tossed into a frame bag/pannier or strapped to the top of a rack and when you use the water up, you aren't still taking up space.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You can hose clamp a water bottle cage to each fork leg as well as one on the downtube of your bike if it has something resembling a conventional frame. Another cage can be hose clamped to the stem.

If the downtube position works there are cages for 1.5L-2L bottles available.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I've never used this, but it might work for you:
Personal Desalination & Personal Water Filter | Products


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

It's not ideal by any means as the weight is so high, but once I strapped a 10L MSR dromadary (standard type with the grommets and webbing) under a seat bag strapped through the saddle rails and the side webbing that is on the dromadary. It's not pretty at all but it gets the job done. Would work for mellow beach riding. Otherwise just load up a frame bag if you have it.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

*vikb* has the right idea. Take a look at some pics in the bikepacking thread, or visit other sites with bikepacking info. Those folks have it down to an art!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

frame bag with the bags out of wine or coffee boxes.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I saw this picture on Revelate Designs LLC last night and remembered this thread. Water bottles mounted in the rear wheel area...that's the first I've seen of that :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

jmmorath said:


> A high quality water purifier along with chemical/UV treatment if you want to be extra careful should take care of even the nastiest freshwater. I've filtered some rank livestock tank water a handful of times and was fine.
> 
> But for other carrying containers, I'd recommend bag systems like these dromedaries:
> 
> ...


+1 on the platypus. We use this a lot on deployments to the sandbox, mountain warfare training & jungle survival training. I don't use it on MTB rides as my rides don't last days, only hours. For MTB'n I use a 100oz Camelbak, coffee filters & drops of bleach. This allows me to be light & mobile.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Another Platy devotee here.

Two "2-liter" (it holds 2.5 liters) Platy bottles weigh 72 grams, are sufficiently burly, redundant, super collapsible and accept the cap from a 2-liter soda bottle.

Platy Bottle

You'll use them after your tour is done, too. They make great hydration reservoirs with the Platy drinking hose adapter. Switch out a bottle rather than refill on long rides.

When they eventually do spring a leak (or in odd cases, de-laminate), CD will cheerfully send you a new one.

Mike


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the posts guys! Love the water bottles on the back triangle...was already looking into putting bottles on the forks...never thought of at the back as well! Thats 6L already with 1.5L bottles, and the weight is nice and low! Awesome stuff.

The Drom and Platy bags look really good too, and if I get around to getting a frame bag made up will definately look into it (though I like the idea of the wine bag!).

Thanks again fellas...what a great resource this site is!


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

On a recent paragliding trip to India - one of my buddies had the hand purifier desal system from these guys - Top quality - not one dose of the shits - the cost about $1000 - the only drawback

Katadyn watermakers

I don't want to post any pic's of it being used as it had his TA Regiment (UK version of the pretend soldiers) stamped on the side - I don't think he had approval to 'borrow' it. I'm sure he put it back after the trip


----------



## pierre meux (Dec 1, 2008)

This rig, designed for tours in the dry Southwest, will carry around 15L, which is good for about 3 days depending on conditions, food pack and tolerance for dehydration. I use 1.5L tallboy Nalgenes. That's a lot of water weight and requires an extra-beefy frame. Better of course to plan routes around water to avoid carrying so much, but as OP points out, some routes don't have water.

2 x 1.5L bottles in the frame (Topeak Modula Cages) (3L)
1 x 1.5L bottles atop each front pannier (custom-sewn sleeves) (3L)
1 x 1.5L bottles in each front pannier (3L)
1 x 1.5L bottles in each rear pannier (3L)
1 x .7 L in stem cage (.7L)
3L Camelback (3L)


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Seat mounted bottle holders?


----------



## cruzmissle (Jan 31, 2004)

*Used that setup in South America*



beagledadi said:


> I saw this picture on Revelate Designs LLC last night and remembered this thread. Water bottles mounted in the rear wheel area...that's the first I've seen of that :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


Hey Gang, that's my rig from the Revelate site. I used the setup shown on a long trip in South America and the rear bottles worked great. (I eventually added two more bottles to the front fork for a bit more capacity.) Details here and here.

Joe


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

I've had success with these. Used them on the fork and under the down tube.
Cyclosource: Twofish Quick Cage Adaptor

I also like the Zefal Magnum bottle. At 1L fits in a regular cage.

You could also use 1L platys spread over your load; frame pack, seat bag, bar bag (not the greatest). In combination with your camel back and a two fish or two you'd hit your target 6L quick. That's a lot of weight to be carrying all in one place. Look to spread it out and balance if you can.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

I fit two of these Topeak® Cycling Accessories
in the frame, depending on the brand of bottled water bottles it means 3 or 4 litres
If i need more I have a waterbag from ortlieb, holds 5 litres, really sturdy.

For longer rides I prefer to treath water rather than to carry it! A katadyn and UV will result in cleaner water than the one you'll find in your bottles after a few days!

The bottlecagholder under the frame is reserved for repair material, the place under the sadlle is compromised by a bikerack where i carry food
light bulky stuff like a sleeping bag, clothes,and tarp .. goes in a backpack

On the steer I have a small bag that holdsbatteries, celphone,camera, money,...

For long trips i take a bob trailer!


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

i have a good tip for you!
most camelbaks can accommodate two bladders. you can place 2 bladders back to back. this will give you the ability to double the capacity.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

DTP said:


> i have a good tip for you!
> most camelbaks can accommodate two bladders. you can place 2 bladders back to back. this will give you the ability to double the capacity.


Your butt is tougher than mine!


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Water is heavy so I try to plan it out really well.

I run one of these water filtration systems + a pre-filter: Products - Katadyn Products Inc.

I have never been sick and I have filtered some pretty bad stuff. Only thing it will not remove is heavy metals. As long as you avoid industrial / ag run-off you will be fine.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate, not sure of your budget but have a look at this, it's the best of the best and will filter out Polio, the smallest known virus known to us at the moment. From their website, " The smallest bacteria are about 200nm (200 nanometers) in size, the smallest viruses are about 25nm. The holes in LIFESAVER membranes are 15nm so nothing is getting through."

Website;

Lifesaver Bottle - Portable Water Filter Bottle

I use it and it works. :thumbsup: BTW, ebay has them a bit cheaper in the USA.

Al


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I know it is not the intended use but I discovered the Mountain Feedbag from Revelate Designs is the perfect size to securely hold a 24oz water bottle. I bought two and put them on either side of my stem and have two extra bottles right at hand.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

alanm said:


> Lifesaver Bottle - Portable Water Filter Bottle
> 
> I use it and it works. :thumbsup: BTW, ebay has them a bit cheaper in the USA.
> 
> Al


Neat stuff, especially in the larger, non-bikepacking context:

BTV1 - TED - Michael Pritchard - Lifesaver Bottle Water Filter [Closed Captioned] - YouTube


----------

